# Age of Empires 2 HD + The Forgotten: Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen?



## Dr_Lobster (10. Februar 2014)

*Age of Empires 2 HD + The Forgotten: Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen?*

Hi Leute,

hab mir jetzt doch die Neuauflage von AoE 2 gegönnt und hab nun eine Frage:

Wie stelle ich bei Standardgefechten (also quasi freies Spiel) den Schwierigkeitsgrad der KI nach oben?
Bei mir sind die leider strohblöd und keine Herausforderung. Sie bauen kaum Armee, die Wirtschaft liegt brach und mit nur wenigen Einheiten Gewinne ich gegen bis zu 7 Gegner ohne Anstrengung....

Früher konnte man die KI "intelligenter" also stärker machen. Wo ist der Button dafür hin?

Help! 

Danke sehr


----------



## Varkolac (16. April 2014)

*AW: Age of Empires 2 HD + The Forgotten: Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen?*

Der ist rechts, irgendwo zwischen Bevölkerungslimit und Karte (oder drunter/drüber).
Pass aber auf, die Forgotten KI ist ganz schön übel


----------

